# How can I teach Koa to Howl?



## PawsOfAloha

Koa isn't a very vocal dog-thankfully :halogsd: He gives a low growl when chasing birds and a low bark when alerted to someone at our door. I would LOVE to hear him howl but cannot get him to do it. Since he was a puppy we've tried YouTube videos of GSDs howling and he cocks his head when my husband tries to show him, but always without a response. Any suggestions?


----------



## chevysmom

We live near a fire station and the dogs howl whenever they hear the sirens (or police & ambulance sirens too). I have tried to teach them to do it "on demand" but haven't gotten far at all with it. My mom had a gsd/chow and when you told her to "sing" she would howl-it was really cute.


----------



## onyx'girl

My dogs howl when they here sirens too. We were watching tv and a dog started howling, Karlo and Onyx joined in. When you do the youtube, you need to start the howling yourself, maybe the pup will chime in.
I love the body language of a howling dog as much as the song they are singing!


----------



## GSDSunshine

Koda will do it more often right after dinnertime, and he is more prone to do it when a) we all do it... pack howl. And b) we commit to our howling....make a fool of your self. lol
We always have luck with fire engines too. This one always works. lol






Good luck!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I wonder if I could get Molly & Tanner to howl....


----------



## Elaine

After living with greyhounds for years now, I would never deliberately teach a dog to howl. My greys howl at least four times a day every day of the year. My GSD can't howl but doesn't want to feel left out, so he just barks during the howling sessions.


----------



## chevysmom

Thanks for the video...we howled this morning, lol


----------



## Mrs.K

GSDSunshine said:


> Koda will do it more often right after dinnertime, and he is more prone to do it when a) we all do it... pack howl. And b) we commit to our howling....make a fool of your self. lol
> We always have luck with fire engines too. This one always works. lol
> 
> YouTube - Louisville fire truck siren
> 
> Good luck!


NO REACTION AT ALL! They didn't even raise their head. :hammer::rofl:


----------



## Ucdcrush

I can get one of my dogs to howl if I initiate it, but it only seems to work if I do some barking to lead in to the howling.. arf, arf, aroooooooooooooooo etc. If I just howl, he'll be more likely to just bark, or look at me funny.

I've never tried or wanted to attach a command to it though, to each his own.


----------



## LaRen616

I howl and then Sinister starts howling, yes, I'm crazy :wild:


----------



## aubie

If DH or I howl, Anna will join in. She's not really vocal so it's funny to hear her howlin!


----------



## PawsOfAloha

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs howl when they here sirens too. We were watching tv and a dog started howling, Karlo and Onyx joined in. When you do the youtube, you need to start the howling yourself, maybe the pup will chime in.
> I love the body language of a howling dog as much as the song they are singing!


I love the body language as well! We're still working on getting Koa to howl. No progress so far


----------



## Rerun

No idea on teaching, but ours and the neighbors howl at 11am every Friday when the tornado sirens get tested. They will also howl at police/fire/ambulance sirens, though the tornado siren really sets them off.


----------



## dhfitch

We have a 5 month old, we found out the best way to get a howl is for my wife and I to both howl at him until he decides to join in.


----------



## ken k

lol, this is a good thread, my 3 howel with the video, here is Lilah, she loves to howel, always get the other 2 going


----------



## fatmit1

our two chihuahuas howl if you start them out yourself, and Titan is slowly starting to join in with a wimper. The chi's pretty much learned on there own, but once you get a wimper, you can pretty much just build on it in my experience.


----------



## Rerun

edited because I'm an idiot and already replied to this thread 6 months ago.....


----------



## jakeandrenee

Just played the video for Jake....he's beside himself! Barking and growling...LOL


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Well every dog is different. But I can get all five dogs in my house, starting with Koda, to howl if I howl. Guess its a pack instinct lol!


----------



## willowlucy

Akon - Mr Lonley makes my german shephers howl. One day it was on the t.v. and she just started howling at the chipmunk sort of voice, try that.


----------



## jarn

I think some dogs just aren't good howlers. Neb will howl if we start it, and Luc tries to join in, but he gets this shifty 'Am I doing this right?' look on his face and his howl is essentially a high-pitched 'Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee' coming out - sometimes he makes his howling face but no noise.


----------



## TitonsDad

I taught Titon to howl in the car on the way back from my brother's house (about 2 hour drive). I just started singing happy birthday and he'd pick up on the "yoooooouuuuu". I would reward him for singing. Now it's second nature if I say "sing". 

The fire engine video on the first page got him going for 10 minutes straight even when I shut it off. LOL 

-E


----------



## scuba_bob

Howl yourself and the dog will copy you


----------



## Heagler870

I start out barking with Riley and then a gradual howl. It's so cute. Apollo just looks at me like "What the heck are you doing? You Crazy!!" lol


----------



## Lesley1905

Lol...that video is so cute! I love when my kids talk...I'll have to try and see what Brody says!


----------



## Lesley1905

Side note....a couple doors down, one of my neighbors has 2 wolf hybrids. They are beautiful I have to say...and huge! I asked them if they howl at anything or if they do have any "wild" characteristics. She said they howl at the moon, especially if it's a full moon. She said they will pace back and forth when it is a full moon out, especially the female who I guess is a higher percentage wolf. The other night I was bringing the trash out and it was a full moon, and I heard them howling away! At first I was like...what the heck is that..then I remembered her telling me!


----------

